# Two edited videos from 09-10 season.



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I just finished editing some videos to make two videos with music. I am no pro at editing, but i think I did alright. This is the first one, it's at my friends shop ( where i keep my plow). I am still waiting for the other one to load. Ill post it when its finished.




Enjoy!
Edit: The sound in the other video sounds better, sorry still learning.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

it say the video is not processed yet


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is the last video. I tried to put more then one song in this video. Since it is over 9 min, it was hard to find a song that long. I must have done something wrong, because it plays the same song over again. 




Enjoy!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chris_morrison;1033486 said:


> it say the video is not processed yet


I just saw that too, but i am able to see it. Try the other one i just posted.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chris_morrison;1033486 said:


> it say the video is not processed yet


It should work now.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

rich the vids are awsome.......the truck looks great and love the v-plow.


was a great winter...one of the best....great job of editing


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice vids rich


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice vids. Could have picked better music LOL


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tls22;1033580 said:


> rich the vids are awsome.......the truck looks great and love the v-plow.
> 
> was a great winter...one of the best....great job of editing


Thanks Tim, I have made videos before but never edited them. Thanks for the complements on the truck. The Dmax and the Boss v are a good match.

Yes Tim it was a great winter here also. I hope next year will be a repeat.


nicksplowing;1033612 said:


> nice vids rich


Thanks Nick. 


Mackman;1033619 said:


> Nice vids. Could have picked better music LOL


Thanks Mack. LOL, I picked that song for the first video as a shout out to NY. When I added the music I should have selected " the music being the only sound". I messed that up LOL.
The last video I picked 3 Linkin Park songs, but again I messed something up. I replayed the one song. If I figure out how to remove the songs, I will and i'll re post it.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice videos!! Is that ford 2wd?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

F350plowing;1034423 said:


> Nice videos!! Is that ford 2wd?


Thanks. No it's 4wd.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking good. Like the tinted windows.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

gc3;1034940 said:


> Looking good. Like the tinted windows.


Thanks for the comments.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

great job, practicemakes perfect


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

the new boss 92;1035284 said:


> great job, practicemakes perfect


Thank you. Yes it does. I had 10 more minutes of unedited video. Some how I deleted it during the edit. :realmad:


----------

